# There are some places your children just should NOT be...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 28, 2006)

And this is not to offend or condescend people with children; but this is basically a little vent towards people who take their children places where they know damn well their children aren't wanted. 

I dunno what it is about this past weekend and the beginning of this week, but everywhere I go I'm surrounded by horribly behaved children and apparently colic in babies has become an epidemic.  And I started school this morning and a girl brought her TODDLER to class.  We have a daycare facility for a reason; drop your brat off there. I'm sitting trying to ask questions in STATISTICS class, the hardest class ever, and this chick brings her 2 maybe 3 year old son to class.  And he's screaming and trying to walk around and making noise and he's got noisy toys, and he's on a LEASH.  Whhhhyyyy would you bring your child to class?  Even if there were some unexpected circumstances, we have a centrally located daycare center on campus, and it's very very low cost, if not free.  but needless to say I was annoyed to death.  So I've been thinking about all the places I keep running into small children where they shouldn't be.

1. A bar/lounge; that's just BAD PARENTING. Period.
2. Houseware stores where things can and will get broken due to the fact that Mommy is gushing over a glass centerpiece while Li'l Badass runs around like it's Toys R Us.
3.  Very upscale restaurants.  If it doesn't have a children's menu, your children don't belong there.  Would you really spend $50 on a steak for your 5 year old?
4.  Dave And Buster's after 8pm.  If I can't go in after 8pm (not 21 yet) then neither the hell can your toddler.
5.  The hair salon/nail salon.  Unless they're being serviced, leave them at home.  They're a ridiculous annoyance to the stylists, technicians, and other patrons.
6. Adult Bookstores; I was appalled to see a father and his daughter shopping at HUSTLER...the girl couldn't have been any older than 8.  I'm going to dub that pseudo child molestation.  Exposing your kid to that much sex at that age is just as bad as molesting them yourself.
7.  The car dealership.  It's really hard to negotiate financing your new car if your baby is screaming in the salesperson's office.  And it can cause a nasty wreck if you're doing a test drive.
8.  A ballet, stage play, musical etc.  Just...no, don't do it.  Unless it's family oriented, like the Wiggles or Disney on Ice, or the Icescapades.
9. Movies rated PG13 and up...they're not usually family oriented, and bringing a crying baby to a move that people have paid up to 10 dollars to watch is just rude.  I've had people removed from theaters, I'm not ashamed to say it.

Now, don't take this as me hating parents and hating children.  I love children.  I'm part time nanny; would I be doing that if I hated children and parents?  No.  If I were a parent, I certainly wouldn't be taking my baby places like the ones I've listed.  And a lot of those are common sense, but I keep seeing people with very small children in places where it's like "Duh, call a babysitter."  Hell, I'm a babysitter, call me! But for heaven's sakes, be considerate.  I'd do the same for people with babies.  I wouldn't smoke at Chuck E. Cheese or swear up a storm at  a Toy Store full of kids.  

So that's my vent for the day.  I hope I didn't offend any proud parents here, because that certainly wasn't my intention.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 28, 2006)

With you %150 on this one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlstar (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_8.  A ballet, stage play, musical etc.  Just...no, don't do it.  Unless it's family oriented, like the Wiggles or Disney on Ice, or the Icescapades._

 
Totally agreed. I've always told parents.. if you're bringing a child, they aren't allowed to sit on your lap, they must have their own seat, and you must buy a ticket for them. They usually decide to get a sitter instead. If not, they learn their lesson, and next year they get a sitter.


----------



## Professor Fate (Aug 28, 2006)

the recent outbreak in misbehaved infants and kids in general is the pussification/glorification of this country. parents worship their damn kids and let them do whatever they want because they are scared of CPS,what their neighbors will think,or maybe their kid will have "issues" when they grow up..i remember when i was younger and i got spankings and punishment for doing/saying the wrong thing.i have no issues and now i am told by my parents that i was a great kid. now, i rarely see any of that with parents and their kids these days. if it isn't the rampant scare of child abuse, then it's the glorification of the kids.parents are spoiling kids more than ever,it's sickening.children are our future,no child left behind,save the children...blah blah blah. there is a fine line between good parenting and poor parenting.there are parents out there that treat their child like they are the god damn savior of the human race.


yes, i am totally sick of dealing with people bringing their 2(or younger) year old to an action/thriller movie and having to listen to the god damn kid cry and talk during the movie.the same goes with the other places that mac_pixie04 has listed.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 28, 2006)

I notice a lot more spoiled children now than I ever have before, it disgusts me.  I was never spanked/punished as a child, because I didn't need to be.  My mom always brags that I was a very well behaved child and never gave her any problems.  But I wasn't worshipped either.  But kids today I swear, they get treated like effing royalty then grow up to be royal pains in the ass.  It's like an episode of Sex And The City I saw, where they girls go to a baby shower and this woman walks by and says "My son Harry is a God and I tell him so every single day."  And Carrie says "What are the odds that in 30 years a woman will be able to make Harry happy?"  Miranda says, "I'm gonna say zero?"


----------



## d_flawless (Aug 28, 2006)

no offense but leave your kid @ home when you shop, unless you're shopping only for them, or you're @ the grocery store. i can't tell you how fucking annoying it is when people come in and want a make up demo and they have their kid with them, screaming and drooling and then i have to clean up after them. straight up, i will be rude to you because you're being rude to me, and when you leave, rest assured we will all talk shit about how dumb that was.
unless if your kid's an angel, i don't want to deal with them.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 28, 2006)

Was that a one time thing? Maybe the girl in your class didn't have a last minute babysitter. When I was in school, I brought my then 2 y/o to my Sociology class because her father had to work, we don't have family in town, and our daycare center doesn't allow "drop-ins", the child had to be previously enrolled...which she wasn't at the time. But then again, call me biased, but my daughter is well behaved. She sat down and colored for the whole 90 minutes. 

Anyway, I totally agree with that list. Either leave your child with the other parent/care taker or don't go at all!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_no offense but leave your kid @ home when you shop, unless you're shopping only for them, or you're @ the grocery store. i can't tell you how fucking annoying it is when people come in and want a make up demo and they have their kid with them, screaming and drooling and then i have to clean up after them. straight up, i will be rude to you because you're being rude to me, and when you leave, rest assured we will all talk shit about how dumb that was.
unless if your kid's an angel, i don't want to deal with them._

 


how could i forget! don't take your damn kids to a cosmetics counter! that's like plopping them in front of a bunch of very expensive crayons and finger paints.  all those colors within reach?  that's heaven to a child.  and they'll touch.  My niece knows better because she goes with me all the time, but I've been to MAC and seen kids putting on make up with their hands and messing with things, it's disgusting!

And hopefully that girl bringing her baby to class was a one time thing, but her child was being too noisy, she should have gotten up and walked out to calm her child down before coming back.  it's one thing to bring your kid and they're well behaved, it's another to bring your kid and they're a hellion.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm something of a night owl and I regularly go shopping at my local ASDA (UK's branch of Walmart) which is open 24 hours at 3am.  What on _earth_ are parents doing with children awake at this time?  They should be in bed!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Aug 28, 2006)

I want to add some more to that list...

Do not take your child to weddings. I work in wedding planning, and this is a huge pet peeve for me. If they are too young,restless, or active to sit still and be quite for a long period of time, leave them with a sitter. It is extremely disrespectful to the couple. Also, the crying and screaming can ruin a video. On several occasions I have had to ask a parent to remove a child from the ceremony because of crying. Without fail, the parents get pissed at me. How dare someone not coddle their adorable little angel? Please also note, if the kids name is not on an invitation, they are not invited. So many people bring uninvited children (and also dates and friends), and it's a huge pain in the ass to deal with. 
My next gripe, people bringing kids to my home and not exercising any control over them. My friend did this a few weeks ago, and I'm still finding little bits of hard candy that she left all over the place. And of course, mom got mad when I told the kid to sit down and behave. She even wanted me to lock my dog away, when he was laying perfectly still and not bothering the kid or anyone else. 
It's so obnoxious how some parents expect everyone around them to bow down to a little child.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 28, 2006)

I used to go to a lot of raves. I will never forget one of the first raves I went to - it was outdoors on this island, just a ferry ride away from my home-town. I am standing there and this mother comes up, wheeling her child in - in a wheelbarrow. The child is probably 4 or 5, and the mother of course, well let's just say I am glad she wasn't my mother.

I also think that people really shouldn't take their kids to the grocery store. They just go nuts in there. I know I did when I was younger - caused all sorts of shit!!


----------



## Throwaway Style (Aug 28, 2006)

Haha, according to that my parents have done a lot of stuff wrong. 

My parents always took me to the pub in Ireland starting when I was like 3 (we go there for a month every summer) It was mainly because this was the only place to see people, since people would be working the entire day then come straight to the pub. It was kind of a polite thing to go, to stop in and say hello, and have a drink, hang around for a while.  Personally I LOVED it, there were other kids to play with and I just chilled for a bit there. 

I also used to always take my youngr sister (she's 4 now) to MAC.  She was AMAZING. I would just tell her not to touch and she was fine, even when she was younger.  

My sister also comes to the hair salon a lot, she sits quietly and watches whats happening, occasionally asking the stylist a question like  what their name is and how she's cutting her sister or moms hair.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm sorry, I disagree.
It's not about leaving the kids at home, it's about teaching them how to behave.
Example?
From my kids you will not have these issues. They _know_ just from THE LOOK that one hand goes where it's not supposed to, one outside voice  gets used, one thing that they KNOW they're not supposed to do happens, they're going to answer to me.
It's quite unreasonable to expect that parents simply stop doing ANYTHING upon having a child.
It's quite unreasonable to expect a child to comport him or herself years above the maturity level by putting the child in a difficult situation.
There is a middle ground...it's called raising the kids. Knowing how muchy your kids can handle and for how long. Laying down rules and then enforcing them. It can be done, believe me.
Obviously  there are places a child should not be, however, it's important to maintain perspective I believe.


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 28, 2006)

I totally agree with you Shimmer.  I have no problems whatsoever with well behaved children of any age.  Most of the problems with children's behaviour is a direct result of the parents' behaviour.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_My niece knows better because she goes with me all the time_

 
Although I agree with the above listed that those are places you definetly should not bring your child, I believe that the child's behavior is more of an issue than where they are. 

I've seen a lot of well-behaved young, children at weddings, high end stores, movies, the grocery store etc. Granted they weren't there @ 3am or anything lol, but they were good.  

If you KNOW your child can't sit still at an 'adult' place/event and your bring them _anyway_.....that's a different story.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

It's really wrong, IMO, to fault a c hild for being a child.
Children are naturally self absorbed, curious, querying, active, tactile, inquisitive little individuals. 
It is inherent in their nature to learn as much about their environment as best as they know how: experiencing it.
That said, it's incumbent upon the parents of the children to make sure that their (the children's) behaviour is appropriate for the situation at hand.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 29, 2006)

How about your kid in the damn casino! I work there and get off everyday at around 3am, and yep, there's kids getting rocked in a stroller with momma's foot, while her hand is pulling the slot machines. 

THANK GOD! Borgata's getting ready to have a "No Stroller" policy, they already have an 18 and under policy: if you're under 18, you can't be in the casino unless with a parent, if your under 21 you MUST be dining at a fine restaraunt or with a parent!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont have a problem with children, just there are some places where they don't need to go.  And it is reflective upon behavior, but most of the places children shouldn't be period, like bars and adult oriented movies.  I went to see Talladega Nights, which isn't the most adult movie out, but this lady had her two year old twins with her and they were just screaming up a storm.  What two year old wants to see Will Ferrell in his underwear?  Should've taken them to see Ant Bully or Barnyard or whatever's out for kids that age.  I'm not saying ban children from everywhere, but like weddings and funerals and you KNOW your child will be restless or uncomfortable, then you should have the decency to take it upon yourself to hire a sitter or leave them with another caretaker.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll probably be the only person in this thread who doesn't like most children. I don't like how a lot of them behave, as well their parents. They act like their kids aren't accountable for anything or worse, blame it on the unfortunate witness. The cult of parenthood scares the hell out of me.

I agree you can take your children out. You should, it's good for them to learn how to behave in public. My parents took me places so that I learned not be a jerk in public and scream and cry. If I did, I went home and was punished. I was able to go to the hairdresser with my mother; I just sat there and looked at the books or magazines. I was fine.
 Quote:

  1. A bar/lounge; that's just BAD PARENTING. Period.
6. Adult Bookstores; I was appalled to see a father and his daughter shopping at HUSTLER...the girl couldn't have been any older than 8. I'm going to dub that pseudo child molestation. Exposing your kid to that much sex at that age is just as bad as molesting them yourself.  
 
For #1, I don't know why you would think that's a good idea. To me, a lounge or bar is a place for grown people to relax away from their lives.

For #6, ewwwww. Who does that? Why would the store allow it? All of the stores I've been to have 18+ ONLY signs. When I've gone into smoke shops with my parents, I wasn't even allowed in the 18+ part, and I wasn't even going to buy anything (I was also week away from my 18th.)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_I'll probably be the only person in this thread who doesn't like most children. I don't like how a lot of them behave, as well their parents. They act like their kids aren't accountable for anything or worse, blame it on the unfortunate witness. The cult of parenthood scares the hell out of me.

I agree you can take your children out. You should, it's good for them to learn how to behave in public. My parents took me places so that I learned not be a jerk in public and scream and cry. If I did, I went home and was punished. I was able to go to the hairdresser with my mother; I just sat there and looked at the books or magazines. I was fine.


For #1, I don't know why you would think that's a good idea. To me, a lounge or bar is a place for grown people to relax away from their lives.

For #6, ewwwww. Who does that? Why would the store allow it? All of the stores I've been to have 18+ ONLY signs. When I've gone into smoke shops with my parents, I wasn't even allowed in the 18+ part, and I wasn't even going to buy anything (I was also week away from my 18th.)_

 

when i saw the guy and the kid at hustler, they were being kicked out of the upstairs area where you have to be 18 with valid ID, the other 2 floors are open and viisble to the public, they just sell clothes and swimsuits/lingerie.  the upstairs is where the porn and toys are, but the fact that he even tried to go up there with her just disgusted me.  he went up with her and they were escorting him out of the building, they told him if he came back they'd call the police. i woulda called anyway.  there has to be some kind of misdemeanor(at least) charge for introducing such young children to pornographic material.


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_I'll probably be the only person in this thread who doesn't like most children. I don't like how a lot of them behave, as well their parents. They act like their kids aren't accountable for anything or worse, blame it on the unfortunate witness. The cult of parenthood scares the hell out of me._

 

oh im with you on this one girl! I dont think its like a..I dislike children thing as it is a i heavily dislike parents that dont correct bad behavior. Kids are smart man! and once they see they can run all over their parents and their parents wont do anything they'll take full advantage of that.

This is random but one time I saw a mom change her baby's diaper ON THE TABLE at Applebees. Yeah gross right..


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

I think it's pretty unfair to dislike children specifically as they are not yet responsible compltely for their actions. 
Granted I'm not saying they arent' accountable, but I am saying that children will behave the way they are allowed to behave. 
It's the parents. *shrug*


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I think it's pretty unfair to dislike children specifically as they are not yet responsible compltely for their actions. 
Granted I'm not saying they arent' accountable, but I am saying that children will behave the way they are allowed to behave. 
It's the parents. *shrug*_

 
Thats just exactly It.
My friend has a 4 year old she lets walk all over her, she lets him come to my house and destroy my things, I let her borrow an extra cell phone that I had, her child had broken hers, so I said "put your Sim card in this phone" and she let her kid destroy that one as well.
She lets him scream in public.. LOUDLY.
He throws tantrums in public Regularly.

Now, My brother was once 4 (10 years ago), and he certainly did NOT act that way, In public OR at home. That was not allowed for either of us.. I tried it once, In public, At disneyland... and I got scolded Not spanked.., but certainly yelled at..(I did get spankings though) In front of everyone. but you do that these days and people are all up on their phones reporting child abuse.

Its all the way the parents allow them to behave. 

And these days it seems like more and more parents, are allowing their children to behave badly.

I LOVE kids when they respect those around them (when they are old enough to, I certainly dont expect an Infant to not cry because its supposed to know better)


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 29, 2006)

MAC Pixie-I love you. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I totally agree with everything your saying here. 

and for the record im not a big fan of kids either!


----------



## sweetmelissa (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

  The cult of parenthood scares the hell out of me.  
 
What does that mean exactly?  Not all parents have the same parenting styles and not all parents allow their children to behave badly with no consequences so parenting is really not a cult per se.

Imho its all about common sense and common coutesy toward others.  I take my son almost everywhere with me-which means shopping, post office, out to dinner once in a while, etc. (not to bars, casinos, adult stores, lol!  Those places are clearly inappropriate for children). He is very young and mostly well behaved but sometimes he gets fussy and cries.  When this occurs I generally leave wherever I am unless I'm in line and about to pay.  My husband works a lot and I am currently a full time student and sahm so we don't have a lot of $$ to pay for child care all the time.  Does that mean that we should never go anywhere and I should order my groceries online?  Of course not!  But admittedly, sometimes I get in situations beyond my control where I must go somewhere and I have to bring my son because there is no other option.

It stands to reason though-the people with common sense and courtesy for others are not likely to be the ones who allow their children to run rampant.  I love my son immensely but he will be disciplined, that is part of loving him to me.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

  What does that mean exactly? Not all parents have the same parenting styles and not all parents allow their children to behave badly with no consequences so parenting is really not a cult per se.  
 
The cult of parenthood isn't the same as parenting. Parenting=Good. The cult of parenthood is worshipping your child, finding no fault in his/her behavior, blaming everyone else for not acknowledging your child's "specialness," and giving into the child's every whim. I've seen parents try to claim their children are smarter than average just to excuse their bad behavior. I've been blamed for being upset that their children ruin something of mine. I have friends who are wonderful parents, and I don't consider them to belong to the cult of parenthood.

I think children, after a certain age, are accountable for some of their behaviors and then all. If a child of age 5, for instance, pulls my hair and I tell them not to do it again, because it hurt, they are accountable to not do it again. If a child of age 10 or so breaks some of my things, they certainly should know by now that destroying someone's property is wrong. Toddlers, not so much, but especially when children are approaching pre-teen age, they've been in the world long enough to have observed proper behavior.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2006)

Of course they have but as we all know, observation and practice are two totally different things.

I am not excusing any child's bad behaviour merely saying  that there's usually a reason for their behaviour.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 29, 2006)

While I agree that SCREAMING/UNBEHAVED children should not be at some places like most resturants or the movies where a non age apropriate movie is playing. I dont take Hayden with me hardly anywhere right now because he IS colicy and he is at a horrible stage where if I put him down he cries, and I would like to get the things I need to get done in less than a few hours lol. He will not go out to eat with us until im sure he wont cry duing dinner. Im a waitress I UNDERSTAND that screaming children in any resturant other than chuck e cheese is not a good thing. Other people are trying to eat and the server is trying to hear what people have to say, oh and dont get me started on the kids that RUN though resturants, thats dangerous! The plates that most resturants have are very heavy and are usually loaded with scalding hot food. I dont think however that if you have a well behaved child that you should be looked bad at for going anywhere. I was once a kid and I never touched stuff at the makeup counter when I went with my mom, I was not bad in the grocery store because if I was id get my butt whipped. I think that its purely situational...


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with everyone! i have the most annoying lil cousin. 

Cody's 5 years old and i take him to PG-13 films, and he's very good, once he kept moving the seat flat up and down and if it annoyed me, it wouldve annoyed everyone else so i told him to stop. What really apalls me is that he SWEARS at me :| at 5 years old, he constantly tells me to Fuck Off, says Shit, Bugger, Bollocks and any other word he knows, i was angry that he swore at me and i resolved the problem by giving him a wedgie for every swearword he said and he quickly learnt his lesson.

I See little brats in supermarkets running around like wild animals, ive seen uncontrollable childen being ignored by their parents who is aware of it, heck one little shit tried to take my bag off me because she liked the pink colour, needless to say i quickly snatched it in the air and glared at her, in which she bawled her eyes out because she didnt get what she wants and resulted her mother confronting me, uhhh hello? I aint giving up my £40 Playboy bag for your little brat to play with :|:|

Ive witnessed some kids randomly attacking people in stores and it makes me angry because i just wanna sort them out but i cant :| my cousins Max and Cody plays in the park, very well behaved and having fun and it get ruined by nasty little kiddies and their obnoxious parents. In my Local cinema, kids under 4 arent allowed in except for Kid's saturday club, mostly because to prevent disturbance but even 8 y/o kids does it too ack.

Rant over lol i have to admit i was everyone's worse nightmare as a toddler mostly cos i was deaf and didnt hear any shouts and didnt pay attention


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 29, 2006)

I have an issue with parents not watching their kids in public restrooms.  I really don't enjoy their kids peeking under the door.  Honestly, when someone appears under your door they are really invading your privacy at a particularly vunerable moment.  My first instinct is to kick them.  Obviously I would never kick a child, but my initial instinct is to protect myself.  Same thing with dressing rooms in stores.  This goes especially for the parents who bring "kids" that are older boys into the women's restrooms.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's a good one!

How about watching kids pick up an apple in supermarkets, take a bite out of it then put the apples back? that just freaking gross iccck

Or How about kids running into changing rooms pulling curtains back, exposing people changing to the public? its disgraceful


----------



## sweetmelissa (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

  i resolved the problem by giving him a wedgie for every swearword he said and he quickly learnt his lesson.  
 









Ok beautymark, I see your point.  I hate the whole child worshipping too.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_I have an issue with parents not watching their kids in public restrooms.  I really don't enjoy their kids peeking under the door.  Honestly, when someone appears under your door they are really invading your privacy at a particularly vunerable moment.  My first instinct is to kick them.  Obviously I would never kick a child, but my initial instinct is to protect myself.  Same thing with dressing rooms in stores.  This goes especially for the parents who bring "kids" that are older boys into the women's restrooms._

 
I cant stand this.  And you just reminded me of a huge pet peeve of mine lol.  I hate it.  When i hear little boys in the bathroom it makes me uncomfortable using the potty, because of the reasons you stated above.  Last thing I want to be doing is pulling up my panties while a little boy is peeking under at me.  If there in the stall next to me alone or with their mom, i'll wait until their finished before taking care of business lol.

I do however appreciate stores who seperate the womens restrooms into a regular area, and a section for Moms with young children.  This way Moms can still bring their younger kids into the bathroom with them, but they are in a seperate area from the rest of us.  Doesn't always happen though, sadly, I do wish more stores would do this.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Sep 4, 2006)

I take my kids virtually everywhere with me and have done since they were weeks old. Its really the only way to teach them how to behave in public. 

That said, we don't take them to adult only places, like movies, because its age inappropriate and sitting still is a skill that is still years away for them LOL. We take them out to eat because we want them to learn how to act polite in restaurants. I think the problem isn't taking children places so much as it is the so-called "cult" mindset. The "my child is a precious gift who should be able to do whatever he wants regardless of anyone else's space and personal property" mindset. 

I take both of my daughters to the grocery store and to the MAC counter with me. But they know very well that they have to keep their hands to themselves and I go prepared with toys and fruit snacks. I wouldn't get 90% of my errands run if I had to do them kidless. 

I get the bathroom thing too. I am slightly uncomfortable with older boys in the ladies room, but at the same time, I can't imagine leaving a child unattended in this day and age. I'd be terrified some pervert would take advantage of them being alone while I had to pee. I'm a HUGE fan of bathrooms that can accomodate the issue. I think this is again a separate issue from the bad behavior of kids who are peeking under stalls and such. 

Re: the casino issue, it is illegal in Nevada to have a child in a casino for more than just passing through on the way somewhere else. I believe the law stems from a little girl being raped and murdered while her father was gambling. Again though, it comes down to parents who are just too selfish to be effective parents, whether it is watching their child instead of gambling or teaching their child some manners.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 4, 2006)

I have no problems with people taking their kids pretty much anywhere, except like strip clubs, places with a ton of drinking, any establishment where parents aren't paying attention, etc. They can go to 5-star restaurants or Broadway shows, for all I care. It just boils down to behavior. If your children cannot behave in public, don't bring them there. If they misbehave in public (I understand parents cannot predict that), discipline them for real, not feably yell "Please don't that, sweetie pie" or grin like fool.

I think you can teach kids not to look under the stall. My brother was yelled at when the first and only time he did it. I think it's a very important lesson for children to learn, to respect other people's personal space.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_ They know just from THE LOOK_

 
can i get an AMEN. i am a grown married woman and _to this day_ when my mom gives me THE LOOK i feel like a 5 year old  that BETTER straighten up and fly right!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 5, 2006)

my mom gives me the look but it doesnt work with me, im immune to the look lmao, 

i was a nightmare, my mom had to drag me from one end of a shop to another whilst i was having a tantrum over some sweeties. (i was 5 at the time)


My fave trick was hiding in clothes rack in the stores as a child lol


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Sep 5, 2006)

I do believe that children shouldnt be in adult oriented places( like bars,ADULT STORES..etc) but I also believe if you dont bring then to places where you will eventually bring them ( like grocery stores and resturants) then they cant learn how to act.I dont know if what I'm saying is confusing..but if you take your child to the grocery store and they act up and you scold them ( im not saying beat their ass haha),they will learn to act respectful..instead of never taking them, so they dont know how to act..does this make sense haha??


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I'm sorry, I disagree.
It's not about leaving the kids at home, it's about teaching them how to behave.
Example?
From my kids you will not have these issues. They know just from THE LOOK that one hand goes where it's not supposed to, one outside voice  gets used, one thing that they KNOW they're not supposed to do happens, they're going to answer to me.
*It's quite unreasonable to expect that parents simply stop doing ANYTHING upon having a child.*
It's quite unreasonable to expect a child to comport him or herself years above the maturity level by putting the child in a difficult situation.
There is a middle ground...it's called raising the kids. Knowing how muchy your kids can handle and for how long. Laying down rules and then enforcing them. It can be done, believe me.
Obviously  there are places a child should not be, however, it's important to maintain perspective I believe._

 
I agree COMPLETELY. My daughter is very well-behaved. She isn't even 2 yet and she knows when to sit still, when to be quiet, and when not to touch things. I could take my daughter to any and all of the above-mentioned places (of course NOT the adult bookstore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and she's fine. It's not the children who are just naturally bratty, it's the parents that make them that way!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 
_I do believe that children shouldnt be in adult oriented places( like bars,ADULT STORES..etc) but I also believe if you dont bring then to places where you will eventually bring them ( like grocery stores and resturants) then they cant learn how to act.I dont know if what I'm saying is confusing..but if you take your child to the grocery store and they act up and you scold them ( im not saying beat their ass haha),they will learn to act respectful..instead of never taking them, so they dont know how to act..does this make sense haha??_

 
I agree with this completely.


----------



## sewpunk (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_It's really wrong, IMO, to fault a child for being a child.  That said, it's incumbent upon the parents of the children to make sure that their (the children's) behaviour is appropriate for the situation at hand._

 
Well said.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It shitty that nowadays too many parents are too blinded by love (or guilty) to realize how horribly misbehavied there kids truly are.

Kudos to parents who don't have the wool pulled over there eyes and understand other peoples feelings.  (I have to tell my SIL and MIL to NOT talk about baby poop at the dinner table, but that's another topic!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love kids (don't really want any), but dislike most parents!


----------



## MeganGMcD (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes my child threw a tantrum in target today. Why? Well she was LEARNING that every day is not Barbie buying day...So yes sometimes a screaming child in Target and a Supermarket is being taught a lesson that the whole world does not revolve around their desires.
So, like..sorry me in all my stupid breeder-ness cannot make anyone happy. I have take her to the store because I am doing it all on my own without " dumping my kid" off on someone and she cries because I am trying to teach her not to be a horrible " MY NEEDS! MINNNNEE" monster and I suck...

So I should keep her at home, or I should give her the barbie whenever she wants to keep her quiet and  them I am a *ding ding ding* HORRIBLE STUPID HATEFUL PARENT. 

Can't win can you?


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 6, 2006)

I think it's about balance, as I've said before.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

  So, like..sorry me in all my stupid breeder-ness cannot make anyone happy. I have take her to the store because I am doing it all on my own without " dumping my kid" off on someone and she cries because I am trying to teach her not to be a horrible " MY NEEDS! MINNNNEE" monster and I suck...  
 
I don't know you or your parenting style or you at all, so I cannot call you a breeder or not. I think the term is perfectly valid for some people but not all.

With that said, as long you disciplined your child properly (which what I and I believe everyone here thinks), you're doing a good job at being a parent. I've seen far too many parents in stores do the following: give in, bargain (like "I won't buy you this, but when we get home, I'll give you some cookies."), or apologize.) Very rarely do I see parents take firm control of the situation and tell their kids what's what. I reiterate: you can't control every action of your child, but you can control what you do and how you handle when things go awry.

Example of good parenting tonight: I had dinner out. There was a family of 3 with a small child. The child began banging the silverware on the table LOUDLY. The restaurant was fairly packed and noisy and yet you could still hear the banging of the silverware. The father took the silverware away from the child and said something. The kid began to cry. The father (not sure what he said) scolded the child and the kid stopped. This took all of 5 min., maybe less. I have no problem with parents who are considerate of those around them and do something about their children.

Example of bad parenting: My brother has two children. His daughter, about 6 at the time, lies and tells them that their cat is missing. The cat is an honored family pet and is completely indoors, so he has no outdoor cat skills. The family goes out on this huge search for it. Everyone is freaked out. The little girl lied. The parents do nothing about it. No scolding, no punishments, nothing.

You have no need to be offended, as long as you are being a parent. No one here is against people having children, as long as they're well cared for.


----------



## luckyme (Sep 6, 2006)

I love this thread. I also do not have patience for ill mannered children. I have a child, well teenager, and I always made sure that he was on his best behavior when he was little and we were in public or there would be consequences. Because he was aware of that, he was generally never a problem. 

People, please discipline your children. I cant tell you how may times I have seen kids curse at there parents and say you cant tell me what to do. These disobedient children are your little angels, not mine, I dont want to hear them screaming at the top of there lungs at a restuarant cause you wont let them have ice cream for dinner.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckyme* 
_I love this thread. I also do not have patience for ill mannered children. I have a child, well teenager, and I always made sure that he was on his best behavior when he was little and we were in public or there would be consequences. Because he was aware of that, he was generally never a problem. 

People, please discipline your children. I cant tell you how may times I have seen kids curse at there parents and say you cant tell me what to do. These disobedient children are your little angels, not mine, I dont want to hear them screaming at the top of there lungs at a restuarant cause you wont let them have ice cream for dinner._

 

Yesterday, at vons.. (a grocery store for those who dont know what a vons is) a bratty little girl was walking around with her grandma, wanting EVERYTHING.. the girl was pudgy and wanted junk food. her grandma kept saying no and the girl would be like "YOUR SO STUPID GRANDMA!!"

I WOULD NEVER....EVER....EVER TALK TO MY GRANDMOTHER THAT WAY!!!!!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I'm sorry, I disagree.
It's not about leaving the kids at home, it's about teaching them how to behave._

 
Yup, I totally agree with you on this one!  If you raise your kid(s) right and teach them right from wrong then you wouldn't have a problem taking them anywhere.  I mean for places like the bar, movies, upscale restuarants, class (depending on the age) you shouldn't take your kids to for obvious reason but what is the problem with taking them to the MAC counter or shopping with you?  You know how your kids act in certain situations and if you know they'll behave then what's the problem...there is no problem!!  My daughter is a well behaved little girl so she deserves to go anywhere I want to take her!!

If you never take your kids anywhere then they'll never learn how to act in public.  Taking them out and showing them how to beave in public will help them learn to adjust in certain situations!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_I agree COMPLETELY. My daughter is very well-behaved. She isn't even 2 yet and she knows when to sit still, when to be quiet, and when not to touch things. I could take my daughter to any and all of the above-mentioned places (of course NOT the adult bookstore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and she's fine. It's not the children who are just naturally bratty, it's the parents that make them that way!!!_

 

Exactly, why should some kids have to pay the price for "bad" kids who don't know how to act in public?  Kids act the way they do because parents have them that way.  My daughter is also not even 2 yet and when were out people are amazed on how good of a girl she is!  I'm not going to make her stay home just because some other kids don't know how to act!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luckyme* 
_I love this thread. I also do not have patience for ill mannered children. I have a child, well teenager, and I always made sure that he was on his best behavior when he was little and we were in public or there would be consequences. Because he was aware of that, he was generally never a problem. 

People, please discipline your children. I cant tell you how may times I have seen kids curse at there parents and say you cant tell me what to do. These disobedient children are your little angels, not mine, I dont want to hear them screaming at the top of there lungs at a restuarant cause you wont let them have ice cream for dinner._

 
I agree with this as well.  Kids act the way they do because the parents have them that way and let them get away with whatever they want.  That's the reason why the act up in public...because parents have them that way at home.  All be damned if my kids ever talk to me that way!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 8, 2006)

At Applebee's last night, there was a bunch of guys at the bar, and one of them brought his little son, who must have been 3 or 4 maybe.  While they were so busy watching the game, the child had bumped into a waiter, causing him to spill a plate of food, then he went into the women's bathroom, I'm not sure what he did in there, but a lady in there felt it was rude that he wasn't being properly supervised, and brought him back out and told him to go find his parents and stay with them.  He walked back for as long as she was watching him, then turned around and found more shit to get into.
He then climbed OVER a booth, and started to unwrap the silverware and demolish the napkins.  Then he climbed back OVER the booth, and headed for the exit to the restaurant, which enters the mall.  The hostess noticed and I guess they have a policy where they aren't allowed to grab anyone's child unless they're in immediate danger or something.  So she went to the bar where, still, the father is oblivious, she tells him, and he gets mad at the child for leaving.  And as i'm watching I'm just like What the fuck is your problem, you should be spanking yourself, not the boy.  If he'd been watching him, it wouldn't have happened and the entire restaurant wouldn't have been irritated with him.  
So in that case, the parent is to blame.  And I see it all the time, but it especially annoys me when it's somewhere a child shouldn't even be.  But not Applebee's, which is child-friendly.  But like, Mr. A's restaurant/lounge here in SoCal...where it's like 80 dollars for a salad and you can't come in wearing Jeans, Open Toed Shoes, T-Shirts, Tennis Shoes etc (strictly enforced, i've seen people turned away).  I saw a lady with toddler twins in there, screaming up a storm.  Not the right place to be.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_At Applebee's last night, there was a bunch of guys at the bar, and one of them brought his little son, who must have been 3 or 4 maybe.  While they were so busy watching the game, the child had bumped into a waiter, causing him to spill a plate of food, then he went into the women's bathroom, I'm not sure what he did in there, but a lady in there felt it was rude that he wasn't being properly supervised, and brought him back out and told him to go find his parents and stay with them.  He walked back for as long as she was watching him, then turned around and found more shit to get into.
He then climbed OVER a booth, and started to unwrap the silverware and demolish the napkins.  Then he climbed back OVER the booth, and headed for the exit to the restaurant, which enters the mall.  The hostess noticed and I guess they have a policy where they aren't allowed to grab anyone's child unless they're in immediate danger or something.  So she went to the bar where, still, the father is oblivious, she tells him, and he gets mad at the child for leaving.  And as i'm watching I'm just like What the fuck is your problem, you should be spanking yourself, not the boy.  If he'd been watching him, it wouldn't have happened and the entire restaurant wouldn't have been irritated with him.  
So in that case, the parent is to blame.  And I see it all the time, but it especially annoys me when it's somewhere a child shouldn't even be.  But not Applebee's, which is child-friendly.  But like, Mr. A's restaurant/lounge here in SoCal...where it's like 80 dollars for a salad and you can't come in wearing Jeans, Open Toed Shoes, T-Shirts, Tennis Shoes etc (strictly enforced, i've seen people turned away).  I saw a lady with toddler twins in there, screaming up a storm.  Not the right place to be._

 
Oh hell no...it's just to bad that some people are parents that souldn't of even had kids in the first place!   Someone should of called CPS on his ass!!


----------



## Uchina (Sep 12, 2006)

I waitressed all summer, and the worst thing about my job (besides racist patrons) was the shrieking toddlers.


----------



## RussianSexpot (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_no offense but leave your kid @ home when you shop, unless you're shopping only for them, or you're @ the grocery store. i can't tell you how fucking annoying it is when people come in and want a make up demo and they have their kid with them, screaming and drooling and then i have to clean up after them. straight up, i will be rude to you because you're being rude to me, and when you leave, rest assured we will all talk shit about how dumb that was.
unless if your kid's an angel, i don't want to deal with them._

 
That's understandable on some level, but you also have to remember too that alot of mothers don't HAVE that option. I have a 3 year old and a month and a half old, and I don't have any friends or anybody to watch them if I wanted to go shopping (and there have been many times where I had to bring them). If I was trying to enjoy myself, I would hope that any kind of SA, whether it be at Wal-mart or Saks would take that into consideration. I don't expect a SA to watch my child, and I don't ask them too, but take it easy on us moms, we don't always have it so easy :  D

- Michelle


----------



## Raerae (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RussianSexpot* 
_If I was trying to enjoy myself, I would hope that any kind of SA, whether it be at Wal-mart or Saks would take that into consideration._

 
Not to be a bitch or anything...  But I dont think your enjoyment should come before making sure your kids are kept in line.  If your kids throwing a fit and you can't control it, take them home.  Or out to your car, or somewhere private (lots of malls have mommy sections in the womens restrooms, least in california they do).  

If dragging your dragging your kid along to a place where you know they are going to be bored and cause problems (since it's probably happened in the past), dont go.  Be respectful to everyone else, and find a sitter.

I dont think anyone here has anything against well behaved children.  And if your kids fall into that catagory, I give you lots of hugs for being a responsible mother.

Also:

Whats with all the moms saying they have no one but themselves to raise their kids.  My Mom was a single Mom for several years, I was like almost 10 before my stepdad moved into my life fulltime.  But she had a network of other single moms, or moms with kids she could depend on to watch me during the afternoon so she could do chores when I was really little.  They all helped each other out, dropping off children during the day when it was needed.  How is it that you dont know any other Moms with kids the same age as yours?

Daycare was easy for me when I was little...  MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!  I'll be at Deanna's house ok (or any of my other friends)?  My Mom would be on the phone with Deanna's mom, and find out ifit was ok if I stayed there for X amount of time.  Usually it was fine since my Mom would return the favor another day.  And my Mom would have the freetime she needed to do stuff in the afternoon.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_  How is it that you dont know any other Moms with kids the same age as yours?._

 
i find that statement a little odd, everyones situation is completely different- some people may not be able to afford a sitter nor find friends to babysit because of hmm jobs maybe. everyone grows up and has familys at different ages so friends with kids the same age may be hard to come by.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 12, 2006)

The parents of your childrens friends can be a part of your social network.  While i doubt the infant has any friends, the 3 year old should have some I would think...

Didn't you go to preschool?  

Moms just need to network with who their children are spending time with.  You can create your own daycare to help each other out if money is tight and you can't offord a sitter.  They can watch your kids one day, while you watch theirs another.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 12, 2006)

RaeRae, the idea of networking with each other is a foreign concept to many mothers today.
It's simply not safe anymore.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you really think things are "that" much different now than they were before?

Maybe I'm being stupid, but I really "hope" that the perception that things are going downhill is just that, perception.  Based on the fact that people are more willing to talk about it nowdays, than before.

I mean if you watch Nancy grace, Law and Order: SVU, and other crime drama's you'd think every man is a pedo/rapist.  But are any more children/women going missing today then in the past?  Or we we just talking about the incidents more openly, and catching more, "funny uncles" so to speak.  Not to mention as avenue's of communication get broader, your going to open more ways for people to contact each other, so it's only natural i'd thing for things to change.

Just like the whole argument that the divorce rate is higher now than it was in the past.  Statistically yes, divorce is probably higher.  But how many couples wanted to get a divorce back 30-40 years go (or before) but didn't because of the stigma about it.  Seperate beds anyone?  You can't tell me thats a happy relationship.  I was talking about this with my Mom, and her Aunt got a divorce and it was this big huge deal in the family and in their church (since at the time my fam was very religious).  Granted her husband used to beat her, but I guess she was supposed to deal with that and be a good wife.

Just like I really dont think kids are having sex at an earlier age.  Go back farther than 50 years, and people were getting married in their teens.  "Till death do us part" didn't mean 75-80 years back then.  No wonder divorce rate is up.

Granted some things probably are worse, more population crammed into an area that isn't getting any bigger is bound to cause problems.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 12, 2006)

I can see parents not having people they're comfortable having their kids stay with for periods of time. My example is one of my friends who has a baby (almost a year old.) She just moved to the town she lives in, knows no one really (stay at home mother), and her husband works a lot. For the time being, she has no one to care for her child. She is afraid of hiring a sitter because of the stories about abusive sitters. I can't blame her.

I don't know if things are worse now than they were, but you can't change the past but you can prevent things in the future. For now, this is her prevention strategy.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_I can see parents not having people they're comfortable having their kids stay with for periods of time. My example is one of my friends who has a baby (almost a year old.) She just moved to the town she lives in, knows no one really (stay at home mother), and her husband works a lot. For the time being, she has no one to care for her child. She is afraid of hiring a sitter because of the stories about abusive sitters. I can't blame her.

I don't know if things are worse now than they were, but you can't change the past but you can prevent things in the future. For now, this is her prevention strategy._

 
I totally agree!  Nothing is worse then having to leave your child with someone you don't really know!  When I was prego I was on dissability so I watched alot of talk shows.  I seen several topics about nannies doing bad things to the kids when they were in their care and I got so terrified that I cried everytime in fear that someone would do that to my child.  Unfortunatly when my daughter was 4 months old I have to go back to work and the hardest thing I had to do was leave her with a sitter but luckly my sister decided to watch her.  She did until my daughter was about a year old then I had to go out and find another sitter and thank god I found a good one.  It's still hard leaving my daughter whenver I go out, I make sure it's someone that we know and not just anybody.  I to am also moving at the end of the year to another state where we wont really know anyone so it's gonna be hard trying to find the "RIGHT" person.  I'm even considering running my own daycare this way I can watch my own kids and get paid to watch someone elses at the same time.  Decisions, Decisions...


----------



## User34 (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_Here's a good one!

How about watching kids pick up an apple in supermarkets, take a bite out of it then put the apples back? that just freaking gross iccck

Or How about kids running into changing rooms pulling curtains back, exposing people changing to the public? its disgraceful_

 

You must have been a perfect child.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 
_You must have been a perfect child._

 
There is no such thing as perfect..
there IS such thing as kept in line

maybe she wasnt the perfect child but maybe she was kept in line...

unlike most kids.


----------



## MarniMac (Sep 18, 2006)

You guys are going to get so mad at me for this, but here goes anyway! All I want to say is, there is life before you have kids and life after you have kids. Before you have kids, you think that crying babies and 5 year olds acting like five year olds should be banished to their homes forever...because they annoy YOU. After you have kids, you realize that babies cry, its just a fact, but moms need to get stuff done...and need to get out of the house! A happy day is when I can take my 8 month old to the mall, starbucks and to the gym, where she is watched by their daycare. I agree that you shouldn't take your baby/kid to movies, nice restaurants, class, and other "adult" places, but just try to understand the next time you are annoyed by a mother whose child is misbehaving...her day is probably a hell of a lot harder than yours and she could use a smile instead of a scowl. This society would benefit from love and acceptance and less judgement and self absorption. As shimmer said, I 100% percent believe in good parenting. Yes I love my daughter to death, but I know that the biggest gift you can give your child is preparing them for the real world with discipline and good parenting. Just my two cents.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 18, 2006)

There is also life without kids, because being a parent/having kids (two different things, as far as I"m concerned) is a choice.

I think it's incredibly wrong to assume a mother's life is harder than that of anyone else's. Your life may be harder than mine, it may be a hell of a lot easier. You don't know me, I don't know you. It's not being self-absorbed to want parents to actually act upon their children's bad behavior.


----------



## MarniMac (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm sorry, you are right...there is life without kids also. I'm not saying at all that parents shouldn't "act upon their child's bad behavior." In fact, I said that good discipline and parenting were the best gifts a parent could give their child! My point was just that I don't think its fair to say that its rude to bring your child to the mac counter, Nordtrom or a restaurant, especially when your child is well behaved! Do you only want to eat at McDonalds/Chuck E Cheese or Denny's? Well I don't EVER want to eat there, lol, and neither does my daughter (she is 8 months)! She is a very happy baby, but whenever she cries I take her outside or to the bathroom...and I fully intend on disciplining her when she gets older. I guess I just feel its really unfair to expect me to leave my daughter, who I very much enjoy having around with me anyway, just so I can go to the MAC counter or out to eat. Babies and kids are a part of life, if not your life then other people's, thats all I'm saying. I've only ever had one mac ma be rude to me, and my child wasn't even crying...she was smiling, but she didn't get my patronization...which I think is silly! I want the makeup and its in her best interest to sell it to me. Anyway, I've said my piece, I won't say anymore...just try to be nicer to EVERYONE, not just Mom's...like Beauty Mark said, you have no idea what someone's life is like.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_There is also life without kids, because being a parent/having kids (two different things, as far as I"m concerned) is a choice.

I think it's incredibly wrong to assume a mother's life is harder than that of anyone else's. Your life may be harder than mine, it may be a hell of a lot easier. You don't know me, I don't know you. It's not being self-absorbed to want parents to actually act upon their children's bad behavior._


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 
_Do you really think things are "that" much different now than they were before?

Maybe I'm being stupid, but I really "hope" that the perception that things are going downhill is just that, perception.  Based on the fact that people are more willing to talk about it nowdays, than before.

I mean if you watch Nancy grace, Law and Order: SVU, and other crime drama's you'd think every man is a pedo/rapist.  But are any more children/women going missing today then in the past?  Or we we just talking about the incidents more openly, and catching more, "funny uncles" so to speak.  Not to mention as avenue's of communication get broader, your going to open more ways for people to contact each other, so it's only natural i'd thing for things to change._

 
Yes, it is that different. People are more sensitive about things that aren't necessarily important, and less sensitive about the things that are.
Not to mention that the level of supervision varies from home to home, and I can personally say, my kids won't stay anywhere where they aren't supervised to a decent level.
I don't want someone bubble wrapping them, and I don't want people standing over them, but at the same time, I see how people drive through this neighborhood. I see how f ast they go, how many cars are blocking the street, and how little regard there is for the fact that kids are playing outside. 
I won't allow my kids to play in the street. Other parents do. Because of that, I don't allow my kids to go over to the other kids' house. I don't let my kids swim without supervision, other parents do. That's my choice.
I'm not saying OMG SAFETTTTTYYY but if the manner in which another parent is raising his or her child isn't concurrent with mine, I'm not going to put my kids _and the custody of my kids_ at risk by allowing them to spend time there.
Regarding pedophiles, I've checked the state registry, I know how many are in my neighborhood, and I know that number isn't reflective of how many there TRULY are. I don't take the chance. I don't want my kids to have the memories I have.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, that's shitty of that MA. If your kid puked up on something and you didn't do anything, that's one (and yes, I've seen it happen), but there's no need to be a jerk for the sake of it. There's too much unpleasantness in the world as is.

Speaking generally, I've noticed a change in how kids are being raised from when I was raised, which isn't that long ago (I'm in my 20s, for goodness sake!) I see a lot more behavior of entitlement than I had when I was a kid, and these are similar families in the socioeconomic group. I see less kids reading, unless it's something marketed to them like Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings (I know all reading is good, but sometimes it would be nice for a kid to pick up a book because it looks interesting, not because it's the latest pop culture phase.) Shimmer hit upon a different aspect than what I mean, but I agree with her.


----------



## MarniMac (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_Speaking generally, I've noticed a change in how kids are being raised from when I was raised, which isn't that long ago (I'm in my 20s, for goodness sake!) I see a lot more behavior of entitlement than I had when I was a kid, and these are similar families in the socioeconomic group. I see less kids reading, unless it's something marketed to them like Harry Potter or Lord of the Rings (I know all reading is good, but sometimes it would be nice for a kid to pick up a book because it looks interesting, not because it's the latest pop culture phase.) Shimmer hit upon a different aspect than what I mean, but I agree with her._

 
I SO agree with you. I cannot stand people who act entitled or who think they live the life of a celebrity, but for some reason they just aren't one yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I understand wanting nice things and wanting to be treated in a decent manner...but whatever happened to "the world doesn't revolve around you!"? 
I agree with you about reading also. If you take a stroll through the kid's section of books you might wish that they would just watch Nickleodean (sp?) because even the titles are disgusting. I guess there have always been sex/drug/materialism novels marketed to kids, but there didn't seem to be as many when I was a kid...


----------



## macluver (Sep 18, 2006)

I have a child and he is very well behaved. However, there are some places that children just do NOT belong... bars, anything X-rated, rated R movies, and definately school, unless it is a rare occurence and the child can sit quietly ther ENTIRE TIME. 

It is upsetting when I'm shopping and I have to keep swerving my cart to avoid hitting kids that are running all over the place. And screaming kids in a nice restaurant? Please take your child outside. 

BUT... as bratty as some kids can act, I don't think the blame should be entirely placed on that child. Parents need to learn how to take care of their kids better. IMO, bad parents  = bad kids.


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_Was that a one time thing? Maybe the girl in your class didn't have a last minute babysitter. When I was in school, I brought my then 2 y/o to my Sociology class because her father had to work, we don't have family in town, and our daycare center doesn't allow "drop-ins", the child had to be previously enrolled...which she wasn't at the time. But then again, call me biased, but my daughter is well behaved. She sat down and colored for the whole 90 minutes. 

Anyway, I totally agree with that list. Either leave your child with the other parent/care taker or don't go at all!_

 
NO offense but you paid for ONE seat in the class- not two! And so did the others- it's not an excuse , if you don't have a babysitter you should stay at home.  Not to be mean...


----------



## dmenchi (May 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarniMac* 

 
_You guys are going to get so mad at me for this, but here goes anyway! All I want to say is, there is life before you have kids and life after you have kids. Before you have kids, you think that crying babies and 5 year olds acting like five year olds should be banished to their homes forever...because they annoy YOU. After you have kids, you realize that babies cry, its just a fact, but moms need to get stuff done...and need to get out of the house! A happy day is when I can take my 8 month old to the mall, starbucks and to the gym, where she is watched by their daycare. I agree that you shouldn't take your baby/kid to movies, nice restaurants, class, and other "adult" places, but just try to understand the next time you are annoyed by a mother whose child is misbehaving...her day is probably a hell of a lot harder than yours and she could use a smile instead of a scowl. This society would benefit from love and acceptance and less judgement and self absorption. As shimmer said, I 100% percent believe in good parenting. Yes I love my daughter to death, but I know that the biggest gift you can give your child is preparing them for the real world with discipline and good parenting. Just my two cents._

 
It's their choice to have children ( or sex and not believe in abortion)- not mine! Give love= give respect!


----------



## KAIA (May 5, 2007)

I guess this thread still alive!

I work at a food service company and i ABSOLUTELY HATE when we have a huge line and then this "MOMS" are asking their kids... 
"sweetie, do you want more sauce? , baby, do you like this.. or blah blah blah" i'm sorry but this is annoying
1* for me because i have a lot of other people to help... YES MOM you are NOT the center of the world. you have to act FAST!
2* is unfair for the other people because they have to wait for "THE MOM" to ask her kid what the *@@#@%#% want to eat.

Also, strollers!!! some people should be a little more conscious and think..
OH! there IS other people in the world besides my kids and me i should move the stroller so i won't be interrupting their way...

Again this are 2 more examples of BAD BAD parenting.
I understand that nobody born knowing how to be a great parent but come on people this is just COMMON SENSE!!


----------



## aziajs (May 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_I guess this thread still alive!

Also, strollers!!! some people should be a little more conscious and think..

OH! there IS other people in the world besides my kids and me i should move the stroller so i won't be interrupting their way..._

 
Wow....there is so much that I agree with and disagree with within this thread but I will definitely comment on those damn strollers.  OH.  MY.  GOD.  If I see another person get on a damn bus with a stroller.  It takes too much time to wait for them to get on and off the bus and the stollers take up too much room.  They block the aisle and nobody can get past.  It drives me crazy.  If you want to get on a bus or a train with a stoller, break it down first.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 5, 2007)

I don't mind that they go on buses with the strollers intact but when people board a bus or train with a stroller and barely move from where they entered when there's plenty of space gets to me. It's incredibly selfish, and it's dangerous for your kid; I've almost fallen on the child while trying to move around the stroller.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alumeze* 

 
_You must have been a perfect child._

 
nope not really. I was actually a hellraiser child 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mom dreaded taking me out b/c I behaved so bad. She tried hard to reason with me but i couldn't be reasoned with back then because I'm deaf and wouldn't had understood what my mom would try to say


----------



## little teaser (May 6, 2007)

how many of you in this thread have kids?? please raise your hand


----------



## chaffsters33 (Dec 11, 2008)

My dad and stepmom's daughter is a little monster! I can totally relate to all of you people saying that parents should keep their kids in line. My stepmother is the kind of parent that puts her little brat way high up on a pedestal, even though there is nothing special about her except her ability to scream at a pitch that would cause dogs to go deaf! 
     Oh, gosh I'm beginning to ramble...But most of the time when I go to visit them I end up taking care of the kid because I'm so embarrassed by her behavior in public. I constantly drag her off to the bathroom to try and give her a little talking to about proper behavior, but she just screams. Doesn't help much that my dad is a sucky parent. :[

My favorite story about her was when she my brothers and I were playing Chutes and Ladders and she lost. And yeah, I know you are supposed to let the little ones win, but my brother and I are really competitive. Well, she starts throwing a tantrum and my brother does possibly the funniest thing i have ever seen. He grabs my piece from the winning spot and chucks it across the room, while putting my little sisters in the winning spot.
   And surprise, surprise! She immediatly stops crying. Then five minutes later, she walks back to the game board, retrieves my piece, pushes hers out of the way and starts screaming..AGAIN.
This is starting to put me off children.


----------



## xxprettyinblkxx (Dec 11, 2008)

one place kids should not be at is David's Bridal...o.m.g.! or if the parent insists on bringing their child/children to a bridal store, make sure they are well behaved and not running threw all the dresses, knocking things over, spilling drinks, etc etc...ok thats my rant on this hehe


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 11, 2008)

This thread reminds me of an incident I had a few months ago. This young couple (probably in their early to late 20s) came into the grocery store and had these two hellacious boys in one of those shopping carts that are kid friendly that is like a little car in the front and the shopping cart is on top so the parents can push the kids around while they chill in the car.
Well, I'm going up the breakfast aisle and this lady is in the way, so I'm waiting for her to move and I notice these people with the kids coming up behind me. One of the fucking brats throws a box of cereal at me and it hits my leg and he goes "HEY LADY! GET THE HELL OUT OF THE WAY!" At this point, I'm like "WTF?!" and I turned around and I looked at the parents, who both looked like they just rolled out of bed, wearing three day old pajamas and said "You need to teach your kid some damn manners!" And the mom goes "What the fuck are you going to do about it?" so I told her to go to hell. I really thought I was going to bitchslap not only the kids, but the mom. I just walked off, laughing and shaking my head. People like that IRK the hell out of my nerves, they have no business having children or letting them act like that in public. Parents like that, need to be shot. Those kids were demons and had no business going out in public, being so trifilin'!
The kids acted this way throughout the entire store. They threw stuff from the shelves, cursed at people, screamed their heads off. As much as I wanted to beat those kids asses, I also considered the source, because their parents were horrible parents and wouldn't reprimand their children for acting up in public; they never said a word. I can remember while I was in the checkout line, I could hear the kids across the store, still screaming and cursing loudly. I think someone asked them to leave.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have kids and for the most part they are well behaved. As for some people like me I don't have an on call sitter or daycare for my kids so they are with me 24 7 cause I am home 5 days out the wk. They go every where with me weather it the super market, the mall or even MAC. I kind recent that someone would say that if you come in here with your kids I will be rude to you....Honey if I spend my money in MAC or any store I expect to be treated with respect unless I have been a total BITCH to you personally.


----------



## panther27 (Dec 11, 2008)

I went to see Halloween,and this guy brought his 5-7 year old daughter in with him.I was so shocked,wow!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I have kids and for the most part they are well behaved. As for some people like me I don't have an on call sitter or daycare for my kids so they are with me 24 7 cause I am home 5 days out the wk. They go every where with me weather it the super market, the mall or even MAC. I kind recent that someone would say that if you come in here with your kids I will be rude to you....Honey if I spend my money in MAC or any store I expect to be treated with respect unless I have been a total BITCH to you personally._

 
I think that's really bad attitude for people to have about others taking their kids places (unless it's a scary movie or a porn shop  or something similar).

As long as your kids act right (and you act right; some adults are crazy now that it's Christmas season), I don't think anyone should have a problem.


----------



## concertina (Dec 12, 2008)

I just think there are some places kids shouldn't be. A wine tasting, a party, *anywhere* after 8 or 9pm, non-kid movies, nice restaurants, any store with delicate items, etc. 

I don't have problems with well-behaved children. The problem is that nearly all the children I've encountered in public are *not* well-behaved. Parents are distracted and their version of 'well-behaved' and other peoples', I find, is *completely* different.


----------



## whittt8 (Dec 12, 2008)

As the mother of a curious and bull headed 2 year old, he's almost 3, I understand what each side to this thread is saying. My son is a boy to the core. He likes to wrestle and run wild. He is inquisitive and stubborn. He is still too young to completely understand that screaming and crying is inappropriate when something bothers him. He is too young to articulate his feelings with words completely. He will throw a temper tantrum at Target or Walmart if he doesnt get what he wants and to be quite honest most kids do it at least once. He knows when mommy and daddy mean business though. He gets disciplined properly and we take away things that we know will bother him i.e. his favorite toys or movies. I think parents need to be held accountable for how their children behave. Behaving like a brat is not acceptable anywhere, be it MAC or Chuck E Cheese. However, kids that are still young that do not completely understand the point you are trying to make do act out from frustration. So dont hold anything against a parent or child when a toddler cries. It isnt always because they are being bad. Older kids that know what is right and wrong, I can understand if it annoys you. 

I also think there are places children shouldnt go, but to say that they shouldnt be allowed to go to places like the grocery store or the mall or whatever is unfair. I'm not a single mother. I'm happily married. I have 5 siblings who are old enough to watch my son and my mother lives with us. I will leave him with someone when I know that my errand or outing will be too much for his attention span or if I know he will get bored easily. When he gets bored he starts to get restless and that is when he gets "wild" on me. I simply do not put him in the situation when I know that I have other alternatives. I do take him with me pretty much everywhere I go. He goes to the MAC counter with me (the MA's love him because he is such a charmer. they've actually even held him so I could look or whatever.) he goes to the store, and he goes out to dinner with me. I think it's unfair to expect parents to not take their children certain places simply because other children have behaved poorly there before. I love being with my son. He is one of my favorite people to be with and spend time with, so of course he will go practically everywhere with me. As others have mentioned before, just remember that being a parent changes everything. While some people do not take it seriously and let their children run all over them and other people, remember that other mothers are doing the best they can. I've been the mother with the child screaming at the top of their lungs at Walmart. Trust me, it embaresses the heck out of me and I wish I could melt away. I dont let him misbehave to piss people off or ruin their shopping trip.


----------



## Lapis (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I don't know you or your parenting style or you at all, so I cannot call you a breeder or not. I think the term is perfectly valid for some people but not all._

 
Actually that term is quite rude, even if you are speaking about a crack whore, breeder is a term for animals, I find it quite disgusting esp since it's an insult no matter whom it's being lobed at.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_*The parents of your childrens friends can be a part of your social network.  *While i doubt the infant has any friends, the 3 year old should have some I would think...

Didn't you go to preschool?  

Moms just need to network with who their children are spending time with.  You can create your own daycare to help each other out if money is tight and you can't offord a sitter.  They can watch your kids one day, while you watch theirs another._

 
Oh hell to the no.
Just because you have a child and are a ok person does not mean that you or your husband are wonderful trust worthy people, I've heard enough horror stories from my dh (who works in net crimes) about women finding out when law enforcement comes to their door that the "perfect husband" is trading sexual pics of the baby with pervs, or the last one he did with a teacher!! that I'm very selective as it comes baby sitters and she's only been baby sat once by her godmother!

Yes it means we have to take her places with us, but then she's a tiny 2 year old who amazes waiters that she can eat with a fork and sit and behave for almost the whole dinner, I figure she'll be just as good as her big bro who has great manners for a preteen cause he hasn't been left home with baby sitters constantly but actually has been out and about with us


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Dec 12, 2008)

I see some feathers being ruffled in this post..I live in LA (downtown) and my hubster and I are pretty artistic people.We take our son to art shows(yes i have gotten the "why did she bring her kid here" look)but i could give two $h!ts about those looks.I'm trying to expose my child to art(i have two boys one is 8 and one is 2..but my eldest resides with my ex-husband in a dif. state..ok moving on..lol)Like I've said I gotten the "look" but more or less I get people coming up to me saying how cool of a mom I am for bringing the little man to look at art.I guess i could label him as an Urban Baby.We've taken him to outdoor concerts and he loves it(I've also seen other kids there as well)I've also taken him to a nice places to eat and the waiters weren't even phased by him.But then again I'm half mexican and my mother's and grandmother's roots kick in and I too have the "you better act right stare".I discipline my 2 year old and make sure he knows I mean what i say.He understands.I think people underestimate how smart little children can be.I'm totally against parents doing the whole softly asking the child to stop thing.I find it funny.
 Someone said get a sitter or find friends with kids who can watch your children.First off i don't trust anyone with my child.There are wayyyyy to many crazy people out there.He's only been watched by my mom(who lives 2 hours away)and one friend of mine that i recently let watch him.My son also has a Congential Heart Defect and it's hard for me to find a sitter to even watch him because they're too scared to deal with his issue.So therefore,I have to take my son everywhere!So i do feel for moms like me that have no choice but to take their kids with them.We can't be hermits and stay home for everything we do because we have no sitter.All in all it comes down to parenting and how you control your child/children.Lucky,mine are well behaved.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 12, 2008)

i dont agree that people shouldnt be able to take their kids places. kids NEED social interaction, they shouldnt be left at home or palmed off because people shouldnt think they should be allowd in shops or resturants.

yeh some kids are little brats but that it their parents fault for not controlling them, and the kid could just be having a bad day or not feel well, kids dont know how to convey their thoughts or emotions properly so they cry and tantrum!

my 6yr old cousin came out to a family meal and she was fine, she just coloured in that time, she wasnt a nuisance to anyone. it would offend me if anyone looked at us and thought 'that kid should be at home'


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 12, 2008)

My son is 8 months old and all I ever ever hear is how well behaved he is. And thats how he is @ home or when im out. I take him everywhere with me, store, mall, when he was younger (6 months) I even took him to class with me. He has a doctors appointment at 11 and my class got out at 10:30, so i brought him a blanket and some toys and he layed there and played for 60 minutes and did nothing.

I just hope he is this well behaved when he gets older, but Im 22 and im not going to stop living my life just because I had a child. That's ridiculous. And i cant expect my parents to be my 100% live in babysitters. They watch him when i work and am at school which 6/7 days of the week. If I want to take my son to my work and have a dinner while he sits in his high chair and eats grilled cheese, then screw off. Im taking him to dinner. I refuse to pretend like I died just because I had a child. He's well behaved and if he ever isnt when he gets older, you better BELIEVE that I will beat his ass right there in the resteraunt. My dad spanked me and I will absolutley spank my children. It's embarassing but you get over it.

When I was younger, I misbehaved at a resteraunt and my parents made me go back in and apologize to our waiter for my behavior. I never did it again.

People can take their kids anywhere (within limits. I went to see The Hills Have Eyes and these ASSHOLE parents had their 4 and 5 year old daughters there who were BAWLING their eyes out the entire movie and htey wouldnt let them leave because they had "paid money for the ticket.".. I told them if I were in IL (i was in AZ at the time) I would have reported them to DCFS because that's mental child abuse to the core.) as long as they take responsibility for their kid's actions. When children are THAT young then it's the parents responsiblity because those children aren't old enough to understand that what they are doing is "wrong" in society's eyes.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

  Actually that term is quite rude, even if you are speaking about a crack whore, breeder is a term for animals, I find it quite disgusting esp since it's an insult no matter whom it's being lobed at.  
 
It was never meant to be kind, like calling someone a jerk or an idiot is never meant to be kind. Some people truly put themselves in positions where all they do is give birth and don't give a rat's ass about their kids.

However, my point was that having many kids doesn't make one a breeder, like being assertive doesn't make one a bitch.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It was never meant to be kind, like calling someone a jerk or an idiot is never meant to be kind. Some people truly put themselves in positions where all they do is give birth and don't give a rat's ass about their kids.

However, my point was that having many kids doesn't make one a breeder, like being assertive doesn't make one a bitch._

 

I do agree, some people make me sick with things like this.  My friend Katie justh ad a little boy, smoked her whole pregnancy, had him 6 weeks early, drank.... now apparently she just leaves him in her basement while she goes upstairs and parties, and smokes pot around him all the time. what the fucking hell. I could never do that. My son is sitting RIGHT next to me right now playing with whinnie the pooh toys and eating cherrios and I freak out even contemplaying going upstairs to get my coffee and leaving him alone for a split second with my father in the next room.

some people make me sick to my stomach. those poor poor poor babies...


----------



## MissResha (Dec 12, 2008)

i love kids.

i hate bad parents.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't have kids, don't want kids, but that being said, I think that kids can be taken anywhere (except for porn shops etc lol).  

However, I think it is up the parents to keep their children well behaved regardless of where they are.  My parents could not afford to put me in daycare or hire a babysitter every time they needed to go somewhere.  So they taught me how to *behave*.  I always went to the salon with my mother.  I sat in the back with my colouring books and didn't move.  Fancy restaurants?  Sure thing!  They dressed me up, gave me some of what they were eating and my butt was NOT to leave the chair without premission.  

If those things are not enforced, then obviously kids are going to take advantage and go nuts at a makeup counter, or run around a restaurant.  I can't say this as an experienced parent, I can say this as a well disciplined CHILD. (well, I was, now I am an old fart).


----------



## MACForME (Dec 12, 2008)

I see both sides of this argument. However, my thoughts are thusly-Ny nephew is 6 and my niece is 6 months old, and yes, i see them ALOT.. and i mean ALOT.

If its an "Adult" function, your child needs to stay home. Period. Throwing a hissy because sweet little Jr wasn't invited is never adult, nor is it wise nor does it teach your child anything either. If the invite says Mr. & Mrs. Jones, that is who is invited, period, please don't call me up and ask if Jr can come. I'm uncomfortable, you are rude.

If its an Adult venue: ie high end (NOT FAMILY)  restaurant, wine/cheese tasting, or a play in italian/french etc, opera, non-child friendly, why would you bring your child? They don't understand, they get bored and its not fair to the other patrons.

Finally, if your child is screaming or on a tantrum while your eating, shopping, on your cell phone, you may be used to it, but WE are not, its not fair to assume that the screeching howl that your child is doing is cute. Its NOT. Neither is allowing your child to reach over the booth, kick my seat or howl.


----------



## bebs (Dec 12, 2008)

well I must admit, there are a lot of kids that need to be taught how to behave better, as well as their parents. 

I work with children, in an after school program. I love it for the most part, however year after year these kids are getting more misbehaved and think they can get away with more... (which they can not with me) it takes longer to "train" them in good behavior. My main problem (gripe) is when I talk to the parents they sometimes do nothing about their child's horrid behavior.

I'll admit I am quite strict and I will not accept any disrespectful behavior in my classroom. 

I'm not a parent my self, but someday I would like to have kids of my own and I cant see how a parent could put up with this behavior all the time, because if its going on in the classroom its almost surely going on at home as well.


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 12, 2008)

I am a mom with two toddlers ... both boys ... one four and the other two.  I will be the first to admit they are handfuls, but they are also incredibly sweet children and I am not just saying that because they are mine.  They have the same issues every other toddler does ... short attention span, neediness, inquisitive mind, etc.  They are not habitually loud or rude.  

I leave them with a sitter that I trust sometimes because I know that the outing would be easier on the whole world if they stay at home, but sometimes I just want to be with my kids and the social environment is good for them.  I am not about to leave my kids at home so that I can go to the mall just because some MA wants to be a bitch to me and the kids when they aren't doing anything wrong.  I WILL spank them if they act up and leave if they are being too much for the people around them.  

This reminds me of my experiences with the MAC stores here.  I have a pro store and a free standing ... and both of them completely ignore me if I go in with my kids.  Even if the kids are being quiet and in strollers (which they always are) they act like I am not even standing there for twenty minutes waiting for them.  I actually got upset (I mean literally in tears upset) with the manager of one store because I went in with them on a Tuesday afternoon ... was one of three customers in the store ... and they still ignored my presence.  However ... if I go in by myself I get swamped by sales people because they know that I spend serious cash on MAC.  

As a mom it hurts and upsets me that people wouldn't want my kids around in a public place.  I of course would not take them to an adult store or somewhere they would be an obvious distraction (adult movies, etc.) ... but if I want to go eat at Pappadeaux's (semi-expensive and usually upscale) and take my kids with me people can kiss my rear that my kids are there.  They deserve a good meal just like everyone else ... and I would rather spend my money on a nice dinner for them than a babysitter.  

I am a mom ... not a damn corpse ... and if you have a problem with my kids being somewhere feel free to tell me.  If they are really being rude I will make them apologize to you and I will apologize as well and do my best to rectify the situation.  If they are just being normal kids then I will promptly thank you for your input and ignore your unfounded complaints.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_I am a mom with two toddlers ... both boys ... one four and the other two. I will be the first to admit they are handfuls, but they are also incredibly sweet children and I am not just saying that because they are mine. They have the same issues every other toddler does ... short attention span, neediness, inquisitive mind, etc. They are not habitually loud or rude. 

I leave them with a sitter that I trust sometimes because I know that the outing would be easier on the whole world if they stay at home, but sometimes I just want to be with my kids and the social environment is good for them. I am not about to leave my kids at home so that I can go to the mall just because some MA wants to be a bitch to me and the kids when they aren't doing anything wrong. I WILL spank them if they act up and leave if they are being too much for the people around them. 

This reminds me of my experiences with the MAC stores here. I have a pro store and a free standing ... and both of them completely ignore me if I go in with my kids. Even if the kids are being quiet and in strollers (which they always are) they act like I am not even standing there for twenty minutes waiting for them. I actually got upset (I mean literally in tears upset) with the manager of one store because I went in with them on a Tuesday afternoon ... was one of three customers in the store ... and they still ignored my presence. However ... if I go in by myself I get swamped by sales people because they know that I spend serious cash on MAC. 

As a mom it hurts and upsets me that people wouldn't want my kids around in a public place. I of course would not take them to an adult store or somewhere they would be an obvious distraction (adult movies, etc.) ... but if I want to go eat at Pappadeaux's (semi-expensive and usually upscale) and take my kids with me people can kiss my rear that my kids are there. They deserve a good meal just like everyone else ... and I would rather spend my money on a nice dinner for them than a babysitter. 

I am a mom ... not a damn corpse ... and if you have a problem with my kids being somewhere feel free to tell me. If they are really being rude I will make them apologize to you and I will apologize as well and do my best to rectify the situation. If they are just being normal kids then I will promptly thank you for your input and ignore your unfounded complaints._

 
God, I want to make out with you- thats how much I agree with your statement, LOL


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_God, I want to make out with you- thats how much I agree with your statement, LOL_

 
Oh honey ... if you only knew the girl-crush I have on you!  Anyone who makes babies that cute has got to be a vixen.


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm a private tutor for kids, so you can best believe I've seen the entire spectrum of bad parenting.  And I say bad parenting because, frankly, most of these kids have been raised to think that they're princes/princesses.  I've seen actual tiaras, and high-end jewelry on 7 year olds, and I've seen little boys who didn't know how to read and whose parents NEVER realized it.   

I'm not a parent, don't want to be, but I do find myself being unintentionally roped into parenting these kids when they're in my sessions.  I let them know right off the bat that I will not tolerate any rudeness or disrespect.  I know most kids can't sit still for 90 minutes-2 hours, so believe me, I do grant a little leeway when they've been working hard.  

Here's the kicker:  Bad parents are AMAZED at how well their kids respond to me.  Um, yeah.  Kids actually WANT discipline.  They don't want their momma to be their friend, they want to feel safe and secure.  Good parents, however, are never surprised to hear how well behaved their child was during tutoring.

I don't even have to be mean!  I've never even so much as raised my voice to a child.  It's all about letting a child know that they aren't the ones in charge, and that when they behave badly they won't get to do what they want.


----------



## Dani (Dec 13, 2008)

I think children shouldn't be allowed anywhere where their parent or gaurdian isn't going to give them proper attention, or where they wouldn't be willing to take a fussy child outside to calm down.  Otherwise, I'm happy to see parents spending time with their kids!!  Just not when they expect the other people (namely sales associates, waiters, etc.) to act as baby sitters while they go about their buisness.  I tried to make that as fair to both sides of the arguement and I hope nobody finds it offensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That being said, here comes the retail vent!!
Your child should not be running up the down escalator
Your child should not be running through the aisles and knocking down displays while you complain about it being unfair that your coupon expired last month
Your child should not be IN OUR BREAKROOM
Your child should not be behind the cash register
</minirant>


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 13, 2008)

Well my son is a typical 3 year old he tests me all the time. In public and at home. My son is good with mannered as far as please, thank you, excuse me.... but he gets out of hand as many of the children his age do forget about it!! Does that make me a bad parent? I see its always easy for people who don't even have children knows best. IRL you can not dump your kids off to a sitter or whomever just cuz you going to the mall, supermarket or a FAMILY restaurant. Now some kids learned from parents who are just bad examples. but others like myself have kids that are well gonna be kids.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 13, 2008)

kids will be kids. they will fuss. scream. cry. kick.

the parents who ignore this, pretend it's not happening. the ones who shit there and don't correct it. or the ones who are too busy to get off the phone and stop gossiping and actually PAY ATTENTION to their kids needs..."oh my kids crying but im on the phone with my homegirl...here's a toy Billy go play with that mommy's busy"...wtf

i have a huge problem with that.

again, i looove kids. cant wait to pop out a few lol. but hey, not everyone with a vagina should breed. i think the general vibe of the original comment was a vent/rant about parents who let their kids run amok and don't do a single damn thing about it. kids runnin around breakin shit. screaming in the movie theater. while they just sit there. thats...unacceptable imo. do your job as a parent and the world will continue to spin the way it should.

(not directing this to ANYONE here because frankly, i dont know any of you yet lol. just making a very very general statement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## MissResha (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_I am a mom with two toddlers ... both boys ... one four and the other two.  I will be the first to admit they are handfuls, but they are also incredibly sweet children and I am not just saying that because they are mine.  They have the same issues every other toddler does ... short attention span, neediness, inquisitive mind, etc.  They are not habitually loud or rude.  

I leave them with a sitter that I trust sometimes because I know that the outing would be easier on the whole world if they stay at home, but sometimes I just want to be with my kids and the social environment is good for them.  I am not about to leave my kids at home so that I can go to the mall just because some MA wants to be a bitch to me and the kids when they aren't doing anything wrong.  I WILL spank them if they act up and leave if they are being too much for the people around them.  

This reminds me of my experiences with the MAC stores here.  I have a pro store and a free standing ... and both of them completely ignore me if I go in with my kids.  Even if the kids are being quiet and in strollers (which they always are) they act like I am not even standing there for twenty minutes waiting for them.  I actually got upset (I mean literally in tears upset) with the manager of one store because I went in with them on a Tuesday afternoon ... was one of three customers in the store ... and they still ignored my presence.  However ... if I go in by myself I get swamped by sales people because they know that I spend serious cash on MAC.  

As a mom it hurts and upsets me that people wouldn't want my kids around in a public place.  I of course would not take them to an adult store or somewhere they would be an obvious distraction (adult movies, etc.) ... but if I want to go eat at Pappadeaux's (semi-expensive and usually upscale) and take my kids with me people can kiss my rear that my kids are there.  They deserve a good meal just like everyone else ... and I would rather spend my money on a nice dinner for them than a babysitter.  

I am a mom ... not a damn corpse ... and if you have a problem with my kids being somewhere feel free to tell me.  If they are really being rude I will make them apologize to you and I will apologize as well and do my best to rectify the situation.  If they are just being normal kids then I will promptly thank you for your input and ignore your unfounded complaints._

 

yea i totally agree and completely understand your viewpoints. and i'm just glad to know that you would do something about it, because sooooo many parents wouldn't. i used to work retail. most of the horror stories i have involve ignored kids while mom is in the dressing room lol. so kudos to you!


----------



## iio (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 

 
_the recent outbreak in misbehaved infants and kids in general is the pussification/glorification of this country. parents worship their damn kids and let them do whatever they want because they are scared of CPS,what their neighbors will think,or maybe their kid will have "issues" when they grow up..i remember when i was younger and i got spankings and punishment for doing/saying the wrong thing.i have no issues and now i am told by my parents that i was a great kid. now, i rarely see any of that with parents and their kids these days. if it isn't the rampant scare of child abuse, then it's the glorification of the kids.parents are spoiling kids more than ever,it's sickening.children are our future,no child left behind,save the children...blah blah blah. there is a fine line between good parenting and poor parenting.there are parents out there that treat their child like they are the god damn savior of the human race.


yes, i am totally sick of dealing with people bringing their 2(or younger) year old to an action/thriller movie and having to listen to the god damn kid cry and talk during the movie.the same goes with the other places that mac_pixie04 has listed._

 
EXACTLY! I was a nanny for these kids and their neighbor thought I was abusing them when really I was giving them naps and time outs.  They would go out of their way to get out of it and that is screaming! and crying! and whenever thier mom comes home and I tell her that they were bad she would just  talk to them in the sweetest voice ever and just kiss them all over.  Im like what!? they need a spankin thats what.  

But I hate it when parents bring a BABY to the movie theater.  It annoys the heck out of me.  Of course the baby is going to fuss or cry when it hears loud noises.  Like go find a babysitter!


----------



## lovekrumpet (Dec 13, 2008)

I think I'm a bit more....shall we say open-minded? 
I think spanking a child is definitely something I would never ever do to my child. They are people too, and they don't deserve to be humilated and disrespected in such an awful way. Yes, they may be younger than us and less experienced, but I don't see that as an excuse to go around hitting them when they "misbehave". I'm part of a radical unschooling community, however, so my opinion is most certainly biased by my beliefs. 

I think that sitting down and talking with a child, trying to have them understand the concept you are trying to get across is a much better way of attempting to stop them from "misbehaving". I also think that a lot of people (especially those without children) feel that when a child is acting like a child it's "misbehaving", which is unfair. They aren't as developed as adults and I don't think it is fair to expect them to behave like an adult =) 

That being said, I don't think a screaming child is acceptable in a movie theatre environment (or many other environments), though at no fault of the child. I don't think there are many places where a child should not be, as some children develop differently and more quickly than others and will therefore be able to handle more "adult" situations faster. I think it's a matter parents should be deciding on a case by case basis with their own children, not something the general public should decide for them ^_^


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm a mom, and my daughter is very well behaved when we go out, even at the age of nearly 2. This thread is VERY offensive, even as an active parent who has a great child. 

We (parents) don't have to stop living just because we have kids. Our children are a part of our lives, so they're going to be there with us while we live them. And everyone has different circumstances, which others are guaranteed not be aware of. I would write out a whole rant of my own, but I'll keep it short and just say "I agree with Shimmer".


----------



## Korms (Dec 14, 2008)

This thread reminded me of something I witnessed recently at work.  I am currently working on a very busy, acute medical ward.  Obviously, relatives visit regularly and often bring small children and babies with them.  I often have debates with myself as to the appropriateness of bringing babies/toddlers onto wards as visitors.  On the one hand it's nice for the patient to be visited by the child, in some cases I'm sure it is the highlight of their day.  Additionally, if the patient is the Mother of the child then of course some contact is needed between the two.  However, I have witnessed children who are independantly mobile being brought into the ward as visitors and pretty much being allowed to run free.  On more than one occasion I have had to ask parents to please keep their children in check because I have caught them disconnecting oxygen tubes from their supply and messing about with the emergency alarms.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_I am a mom with two toddlers ... both boys ... one four and the other two.  I will be the first to admit they are handfuls, but they are also incredibly sweet children and I am not just saying that because they are mine.  They have the same issues every other toddler does ... short attention span, neediness, inquisitive mind, etc.  They are not habitually loud or rude.  

I leave them with a sitter that I trust sometimes because I know that the outing would be easier on the whole world if they stay at home, but sometimes I just want to be with my kids and the social environment is good for them.  I am not about to leave my kids at home so that I can go to the mall just because some MA wants to be a bitch to me and the kids when they aren't doing anything wrong.  I WILL spank them if they act up and leave if they are being too much for the people around them.  

This reminds me of my experiences with the MAC stores here.  I have a pro store and a free standing ... and both of them completely ignore me if I go in with my kids.  Even if the kids are being quiet and in strollers (which they always are) they act like I am not even standing there for twenty minutes waiting for them.  I actually got upset (I mean literally in tears upset) with the manager of one store because I went in with them on a Tuesday afternoon ... was one of three customers in the store ... and they still ignored my presence.  However ... if I go in by myself I get swamped by sales people because they know that I spend serious cash on MAC.  

As a mom it hurts and upsets me that people wouldn't want my kids around in a public place.  I of course would not take them to an adult store or somewhere they would be an obvious distraction (adult movies, etc.) ... but if I want to go eat at Pappadeaux's (semi-expensive and usually upscale) and take my kids with me people can kiss my rear that my kids are there.  They deserve a good meal just like everyone else ... and I would rather spend my money on a nice dinner for them than a babysitter.  

I am a mom ... not a damn corpse ... and if you have a problem with my kids being somewhere feel free to tell me.  If they are really being rude I will make them apologize to you and I will apologize as well and do my best to rectify the situation.  If they are just being normal kids then I will promptly thank you for your input and ignore your unfounded complaints._

 



I completely agree with you.


----------



## concertina (Dec 15, 2008)

I got a holiday job at B&BW to help pay for a cruise my husband and I are going on in March. 

I have yet to see a parent in that store keep their child: with them/out of the testers/from running and knocking things over/paying attention to their behavior and whereabouts, etc. It has been awful. 

Today, about an hour after the mall opened, I was on the cash register, completing a sale for a man and his young 3 or 4 year old daughter started whining for a lip gloss. He said something like 'not today, honey' and she went into melt down. Started *hitting* him! He did nothing, the mom said 'stop, honey, stop'; she continued. And then the screaming. And the going limp so the mom couldn't pick her up. And the kicking. And the screaming. The ear-shattering screaming. And then they didn't leave for another 5 minutes or so; the mom saw something else she wanted. So the father held the screaming/kicking daughter and followed his wife around while she continued to shop. 

So yeah. I have no issues with children in child-appropriate places; like, the mall. But for the love of all things holy and in consideration of the people around you, PARENT YOUR CHILD!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 15, 2008)

^Holy God, no freaking shit..

At my work, I had these parents that had 3 kids that were probably between 4-6 years of age... they were RUNNING into our kitchen, (we have an opened viewing kitchen.. the whole thing is glass enclosed so you can see pretty much everything that's happening which is really cool)... but on MORE than one occasion, I was walking out of the kitchen with 2-3 plates of STEAMING hot food, and these stupid ass little kids were running in and out of my legs.... 

Another time I was back there getting drinks and the kid ran INTO the kitchen and picked up a bunch of croutons and threw them at my expo. I thought he was going to flip shits. My manager finally went and politely asked them to keep their children in line. 

As this was happening one of the little girls ran into me as I was carrying a steak out to run it to a table, (still IN the kitchen) and I dropped it all over the floor. I was PISSED at this point. The kid starts SCREAMING and CRYING and pointing at me.... 

I might mention that I was about 6 months very pregnant at this time. I looked at the parents and said "Can you just keep your children OUT of the kitchen please???"

The mom lookedat me and said "well they're kids, kids will be kids. What do you want me to do?"

I just lookedat her and said "If my child was acting like that in a resteraunt, I would BEAT HIS ASS."

I got written up for it but when I got back in the kitchen a handfull of my co-workers were clapping for me lol.

Kids WILL be kids, but parents MUST be parents.


----------



## ticki (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_ 
The mom lookedat me and said *"well they're kids, kids will be kids. What do you want me to do?"*
_

 
whenever i hear somebody use that excuse, it annoys the ever living piss out of me.  be a freaking parent.  learn to control your child or don't let them be seen in public.  my 2 cousins have been coddled and babied from birth.  one is now in high school and the other is due to start middle school.  both are worthless.  they don't listen to authority, can't do anything for themselves.  i just want to smack them upside the head most days.


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 15, 2008)

I've taken my daughter to my salon-but it's very casual. 

Otherwise, I do wholeheartedly agree with your list. It's a reason I haven't been to Pier 1 in months


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 15, 2008)

I work in a hairdressers and one thing I've never understood is why a client comes in and brings practically their whole family with them? Some people will bring their mum, boyfriend, best friend with them... something I've never understood but thats a different point. 

Anyway, most of the time, if they bring their children they're well behaved, they sit and they colour in, and there's even one girl who's sooo sweet and she'll get the broom and sweep up hair bless her lol. But, there's one woman, who I'm not even sure if she still comes to our salon (she used to come in every 8 weeks on a Friday evening, but I no longer work Friday nights), who would come in with her two kids, one probably aged 3-4, the other in a pushchair, and they both would NOT STOP screaming. The toddler would be running around everywhere, and do you know what? She would sit there reading her magazine and not do anything about it. Not only is it annoying to the employees, its annoying to other clients. They come here to relax, not to gain a headache. When she was in, every client I served would all say 'why doesn't she shut them up?' It wasn't as if she was just in for a cut and blow dry so she would be there max 45 mins, she was there for a full head of foils and a cut and blow dry, so well over two hours! I understand that childcare can be an issue, but she didn't even begin to calm them down or entertain them... ugh. Not quite sure where I'm going with this.. but yeah, my point in here!


----------



## frankenstain (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I wouldn't swear up a storm at  a Toy Store full of kids.  _

 
I do...


----------

